# low carb sports drinks



## Copepod (Sep 17, 2009)

Originally posted in thread about Energy Drinks in General Messageboard, but don't hink anyone noticed amidst the debate about various types of coke, so it's here for anyone involved in sport / activity - might help, might not...
Lucozade Sport make a powder called Hydro Active Fast Hydration (low calorie hydration powder) 1 sachet contains 14g powder, and when made up with 500ml of water, contains (all values per 100ml made up as directed): protein trace, carbohydrate 1.4g (of which sugars 0.2g) (= 7g CHO, of which 1g sugars in 500ml), fat nil, fibre nil, sodium trace, niacin 0.61g etc (I'm not going to type out all vitamins and minerals). Ingredients Maltodextrin, Citric Acid, Acidity Regulators (Sodium Citrate, Calcium Carbonate), Sweeteners (Acesulfame K, Aspartame), Flavouring, Vitamins (Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, 86.912).
http://www.lucozade.com/sport/products/hydration/ has more information. 
I don't work for Lucozade, but did recently win a running sports pack of Lucozade products, which is why I looked carefully at the nutritional information on this product, and will be using it - 6 stick packs to experiement with.


----------



## sofaraway (Sep 17, 2009)

Let us know how it tastes. Sounds like it could be quite useful. I like lucozade sport for football, I have a sport an energy and water for each football game and it's a balancing act of exactly how much of each I need.


----------



## Haggis8716 (Jul 1, 2017)

Copepod, How did you get on with these?


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 2, 2017)

I use High5 stuff quite a bit, I don't work for High5. Their zero tabs have minerals in but no carbs. I sometimes make up their energy drinks at half strength with half a zero tab added. Each 4g tab contains: Vitamin C - 28mg; Magnesium - 56mg; Potassium - 70mg; Calcium - 9mg; Sodium - 200mg; Green Tea - 1mg.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 2, 2017)

Haggis8716 said:


> Copepod, How did you get on with these?


Fine, thanks, Haggis. However, that was back in 2009. I'm not sure if the products are still available and / or have same nutritional content. I haven't bought any since, as I always see to be able to pick up free samples of sports drinks when racing or marshalling.


----------

